# 11/2" fitting escutcheon



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know where to buy them? Looking for chrome 11/2 fitting escutcheon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Winnelson, Ferguson

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

https://www.plumbingsupply.com/escutch.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

